# New (to me) Glock 34 - 9mm



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I've returned to the dark side :mrgreen:

I sold all my Glocks except one over the years because I didn't / don't believe that they have kept up with M&P and XDm's.

Well I ran into a good buy on a Glock 34 Competition yesterday and bought it.










Nothing special about it ... But it sure does shoot sweet.

I took it to the range this morning and my wife & I put 200 rounds through it.

Not 1 malfunction of any kind ..

It shoots better than me.

:smt1099


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

what do you think of a brownig 1911 9 mm ?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd probably eat that Browning for dessert it is so good.

I love Browning's

I only own a BDM and it is 3 million years old - but I love it










Great guns IMHO

:mrgreen: Sorry I got carried away :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Not a problem I just perfer Browning and I am looking at one in my local toy store and they are made in the USA


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You have returned to the dark side.............


dondavis3 said:


> Well I've returned to the dark side :mrgreen:
> 
> I sold all my Glocks except one over the years because I didn't / don't believe that they have kept up with M&P and XDm's.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry I stand corrected the browning is not built in the USA, boy dose that get me upset


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice pick-up, dondavis3. If you find the load that it really likes, it will probably amaze you. Mine did. Just about every time I take it to the range, someone makes a comment along the lines of "I never knew Glocks could shoot that well!".


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a nice pick up. I like the way Glocks can shoot and I own 2, but the are butt ugly. If your talking good looks and good function I grab one of my Browning High Powers.


----------

